

X-BOX Hacked by 5 Year Old Child - kumartech
http://www.freshtechapps.com/5-year-old-boy-discovers-security-loop-hole-in-microsofts-xbox-one/

======
platinumdragon
Does this article cover anything that the previous ten articles over the past
two weeks have missed? Just curious...

~~~
dylz
Blog spam; look at his submission history

